# **Updated with current contact email**New members needed - Excellent Hunting - close to home



## Try'n Hard

*New members needed - Excellent Hunting - close to home PICS ADDED*

River Pasture Sportsmans Club is in need of a couple of new members for the upcoming season. We have 5400 acres in NW Escambia county leased from LaFloresta. Property is managed for big timber and has tons of oaks and over four miles of hunting along the Northern Perdido river.
We have a separate 80 acre camp with Camper hook-ups (additional fee to camp) and skinning shed with large ice machine. Camp also has three food plots and gun range.
We shoot seven point or better and usually receive 75 doe tags. Most years we average 100 deer with 25% being bucks. 2010/2011 was one of our best years with 71 does and 39 bucks, at least five of the bucks were over 100".
Each member is given a private area for the season and a private bow area for bow season. The club members plant and maintain approx. 20 food plots with feeders. Club members also maintain approx. 15 feeders in wooded areas throughout the property. All stands and plots have either ladderstands, two man ladderstands or shooting houses. Most of our planted plots have a shooting house big enough for at least two people. All 35 of the plots and stands are for everyone on a sign-out basis. 
We are a very "family friendly" club, with lots of wives and children on the property and camp. We have kid, wife, and guest friendly rules. We have, and intend to keep good people as members. Our dues are high in order to maintain a low hunter to acreage ratio. We allow no more than 23 members and the dues are $2500. 
If this type club is something you think you may be interested in please "PM" me with questions or email directly at [email protected] and include a little about yourself and your contact info.


----------



## scootman

impressive. Too bad the economy stinks so badly because this sounds exactly like the sort of club I'd pursue.

Best of luck with finding new members and the upcoming season.

Scoots


----------



## PanhandleBob

Very nice!


----------



## FrankwT

Ideal club, great people and great deer!


----------



## Fig Newton

Wish I had the money. I bet yall have hogs too since your so close to the river.


----------



## Katatonic

What about Turkeys? Does membership include Spring Turkey Season?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Forgot to mention Turkeys - we have plenty and very few Turkey hunters. Membership includes spring Turkey season on an almost wide open 5400 acres. La Floresta does not allow Fall Turkey season.


----------



## Try'n Hard

.... also need to clarify that the picture on the bottom right above was not taken on our club and was shared by a member from the club to our South. It is the same deer as pictured on the top right and that picture was taken on our club several miles to the North of the original pic ... and I eventually killed the deer in both pictures... on our club... which is why I felt it was OK to use the picture. Didn't mean to offend anyone and certainly was not trying to misrepresent our club or theirs. Here are a couple more pics from our club


----------



## Triggerfish

In the 2010-2011 season I got the 2nd place FL deer in Outcast's Buck Contest off this lease. The in the '08 - '09 season I took 1st place lady's in Outcast's Buck Contest off this lease. Neither of these deer were the largest deer shot either season. It's a great place to hunt with good people to hunt with.


----------



## beulahboy

Hey Trigger- those deer look GREAT! 
Jean and I miss ya'll. 
TP


Guys, if you are looking for a QUALITY, family-oriented hunting club, check this place out. It is right in the middle of La Foresta. This area has the largest herd population in Escambia County. The turkey hunting there is pretty good, too. The property is gorgeous and the folks that are in it are first class.


----------



## PanhandleBob

Nice deer Triggerfish, congrats.


----------



## wcawca

Thanks for the info. A little steep for my pocket book. Generally looking for a $1000 or less club if I can find one.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun

*contact*

thanks kevin


----------



## Try'n Hard

Hey everyone I originally started this thread in the summer of 2011. It has recently been bumped back up and I am getting lots of emails and pm's. We will be asking current members for a deposit on next years dues and should have a pretty good idea how many members if any we will need to replace by March. We have a small waiting list and if you would like to be added drop me a message
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## TatSoul

curious how you get 75 doe tags with 5400 acres?I got a 1300 acre club and FWC told us its 1 tag for every 150 acres.Seems like your getting double the tags that everyone else i know is getting and just curious how.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Post was from a couple of years ago.... We got 50 this year. Our landowner uses fwc game biologist to survey our property, scrutinize our kill logs, weights, horn measurements and ages...and make recommendations in his very detailed post season report. Fwc is also in charge of how many tags we get, not the landowner. Other than that... IDK


----------



## Big "E"

Hogs on the property? E-mail sent


----------



## Try'n Hard

Big "E" said:


> Hogs on the property? E-mail sent


Glad to say - No hogs yet!
FYI to everyone this is an old thread - I will be posting for members again if needed. We have a (small) waiting list left over from last season that we will go to first before posting here. We were actually a couple of members short this year so really have those slots open now. If you want to be on that list PM me. I dont really expect to have any extra openings but can never say for sure.
Overall we had a great year with 35 bucks killed by 17 hunting members.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Katatonic

We are still looking for members for the 2013/2014 season. Great property with a lot of good spots opening up this season. Try-in Hard is fishing next year so I'll be taking over the point of contact.


Let me know if your interested, great club, lots of deer. I've bow hunted this club exclusively the last couple of years killing several nice bucks each year along with just about as many does as you need.


Dues $2500 for Deer and Spring Turkey (lots of Turkeys too)
Seperate camp ground, $300 for RV or Camper, tents are free. running water, electricity, and ice

Skinning shed, gut pit all on camp property along with camp plots with FL legal rules.


Located in Walnut Hill, La Foresta property between Perdido River and Pineville road, from Occie Phillips road on the south end to a mile or so south of Aurther Brown road. 5400 acres with a wide veriety of places to hunt, you wont be looking at the same ole piece of property.


My contact info is as follows


George Yates
[email protected]
(228)348-0608


----------



## beulahboy

Waddup, George? How'd you do last season?
TP


----------



## Katatonic

3 bucks, 3 does and Gavin shot a decent buck. Chased a couple studs there at the end of the season, watched him at 50 yards for 30 min hooking trees and working a scrape line.

Your spot is waiting on you, nobody has been able to make it work like you used too.... Glad your getting back in......


----------

